# Back Into Cycling with a 1990 Trek 420



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

After more years than I care to count and I high cholesterol test, I have decided to get back into biking. I bought a 1990 Trek 420 locally and have enjoyed the first two rides on the bike. Fit seems good and it is very comfortable. Based on my research, it appears as though everything is original. There are a couple of dings in the paint but nothing but surface rust at those locations that has been cleaned up.

My question is this - what have I gotten myself into? What do I need to know about a 20 year old bike to get a few years of riding out of it? What should I take on for disassembly to check condition and what should my bike shop look at?

I am very comfortable around wrenches and bikes, but it has been many years since I have done any bike maintenance. Is there any way to estimate if the bike has been worked hard or lightly? I know that replacing parts may be an issue, but I would like to keep everything original so I am trying to figure out some way of assesing the condition of the bike and only change what needs to be changed.

Thanks for any help or advice.

Scott

My only claim to biking fame - My friend and I were the first people to ride on I-5 in Washington State - 1981 was when the law went into effect allowing bicycles on the interstate if there was not an alternate route reasonably available. Two state troopers "pulled us over" and we had to explain that the law went into effect that morning.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Good tires, new cables, brake pads and a good clean and lube. You will be good to go. I have a 1978 Trek tx700 that i really enjoy. Those old treks were good bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ScooterDobs said:


> After more years than I care to count and I high cholesterol test, I have decided to get back into biking. I bought a 1990 Trek 420 locally and have enjoyed the first two rides on the bike. Fit seems good and it is very comfortable. Based on my research, it appears as though everything is original. There are a couple of dings in the paint but nothing but surface rust at those locations that has been cleaned up.
> 
> My question is this - what have I gotten myself into? What do I need to know about a 20 year old bike to get a few years of riding out of it? What should I take on for disassembly to check condition and what should my bike shop look at?
> 
> ...


Welcome (back) to the world of road riding, and RBR.  

I can relate to the cholesterol issues. In years past mine was in a risk category with a total of 220 (I forget the ratio) and now I'm at 170 with a ratio of 2.8. With some dietary modifications and saddle time I'm sure you can get your numbers down as well.

Regarding the bike; IMO you got a nice one. Depending on how ambitious you are, I think the _best_ way to learn about what you have is to tear the bike down to the frame, clean and relube _everything_ and reassemble. This'll give you the oppportunity to see if there's any internal rust and if so, to what extent. It's usually most prevalent around the BB area. I'd also replace the bearings in the headset, BB and wheel hubs, but again, depends on your motivation. 

Alternately (and assuming everything is functioning properly), you (or your LBS) can check/ replace rim strips, tubes, tires and brake pads, lube the drivetrain/ brakes and call it a day. 

I agree that a bike of this age should be kept 'as is', because upgrades can get costly and more times than not present compatibility issues long the way. Just enjoy the bike for what it is and get out and ride.

EDIT: You mentioned the fit being comfortable (and that's a _very_ good thing), but if something changes as you build saddle time, consider a standard fitting at your LBS. Most run about $50 plus any parts swaps (if needed).


----------



## MUletgr (Feb 21, 2011)

*1988 Model*

I bought a 1988 Trek 420 new. I am still riding it. Probably about 20,000 miles on it. New set of wheels, new rear derailer, new brake pads and new bearing for the crank last year. I have about 20,000 miles on the bike (3,100 last year). My wife and riding friends have been nagging me to get a new bike for the past 10 years. this one is so comfortable that I have resisted. The bike is going great. The only compatibility issues that I know of for replacements is the headset it much smaller than the new bikes. I still have the original brakes and front derailer. Will likely replace the brakes this year. I am planning to ride the Natchez Trace on the 420 this year.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MUletgr said:


> I bought a 1988 Trek 420 new. I am still riding it. Probably about 20,000 miles on it. New set of wheels, new rear derailer, new brake pads and new bearing for the crank last year. I have about 20,000 miles on the bike (3,100 last year). My wife and riding friends have been nagging me to get a new bike for the past 10 years. this one is so comfortable that I have resisted. The bike is going great. *The only compatibility issues that I know of for replacements is the headset it much smaller than the new bikes*. I still have the original brakes and front derailer. Will likely replace the brakes this year. I am planning to ride the Natchez Trace on the 420 this year.


Not really a problem. 1" headsets are still manufactured, and readily available.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Good tires, new cables, brake pads and a good clean and lube. You will be good to go. I have a 1978 Trek tx700 that i really enjoy. Those old treks were good bikes.


+1... :thumbsup:


----------

